

MIT students invent laser-operated autonomous airplane without GPS - jhony_d
http://www.pcgerms.com/mit-students-invent-laser-operated-autonomous-airplane-without-gps/

======
Jerry619
Good going MIT students. Hope the development doesn't end here. We are
expecting BIG from you guys.

